
Proof of History – A clock for blockchain - aey
https://medium.com/@anatolyyakovenko/proof-of-history-a-decentralized-clock-for-blockchain-9d245bd5abb3
======
elwape
Seems like a response to the PoW as the clock discussion from yesterday
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16862077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16862077)).
Specifically, "Figuring out a way to pace ticks with less work is a trillion
dollar problem"

~~~
aey
Yes, exactly!

